# Semi Harcore PVE Gilde *english content*



## BabaWolters (16. August 2017)

_*#Start NEXT EXPANSION
#Successfull PVE Progress
#Semi Hardcore (3 Days a Week)*

(Natürlich sind deutsche Spieler Willkommen.
 Die Raid und Gildensprache wird allerdings Englisch sein.)_

*Guild Concept *

_Fixed Progress-Raiding Timetable

Guildinvite by __*ROLE*__ (Tank, Heal, Melee, Range DPS)_

_Server, Faction and Guild Name is still open

Active __*RAIDGUILD 50-60*__ Players _

_*TWO TEAMS ONE PROGRESS *_
_Atleast Two 20 Player strong Teams will raid&progress on different Times over the Week .
(Maybe one Nightraid & one Morningraid?) _

 

_*                         *_​_*RECRUITMENT:*_

_I m looking for People who are experienced with WoW and Raid-Guilds
I m looking for People who want to Lead a Raid
I m looking for People who want to be Officers and Architects
I m looking for everyone who has fun to participate in this Idea_

_I only want to play with People who are social and patient
I only want to play with People who are focused and able to deal with critics_

 

_Become a part of the System_

_------------------------------

Gruß  Wolters _


----------



## BabaWolters (17. August 2017)

Let me introduce Myself

My Name is Wolters.
Im 30 Years Old and live in Germany.
I love Music and WOW.
I began playing when Vanilla launched.
I was really Casual since end of BC.
I began progressing NAXX, Ulduar, ICC.
In Cataclysm we did a lot of PvP and some Raids .
But Cata sucked & we did not play Hardcore
I then paused
and returned with end of MOP to do Arena and RBG.
Atleast we managed to Lead our PvP Guild to 2400 RBG.
Before the Launch of WOD we decided to play Mythic Progress next Expansion.
Together with 2 Friends we builded up a Progress Guild.
In the Beginning it was very succesfull.
We had a bunch of good Players and were a Strong Team in Highmaul & BRF Content.
Suddenly both Friends stopped playing.
It was rough to keep the Guild alive .
While the Progress of Mythic BRF we lost our Maintank and the Guild broke up.
Atleast we killed Mythic Emperor and 5 Bosses in BRF
I then played a little further as Member in another Guild
...The Guild broke up
I Paused
...
Later with LEGION i played Mythics+ and Heroic Raids.
I was not able to find a Guild which was in Time with my Job.
So i Leaded PUG-Groups...
OMG.
Legion did not get me.
...
Now i have a good Job with a lot of Time
And I Hope for a soon Next Expansion to come.
I want to use my Experiences to create a successfull Guild.
Ready to begin Progress with the Launch of First Content
and start preparing The Project NOW

Contact me and let us build up something Good


----------

